# Happy Birthday Bailey.



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bailey... You are deeply deeply missed. Bailey passed on March 3rd this year after a short battle with cancer and today would of been his 9th Birthday. He was our first Golden and in many ways not your typical Golden. He had very thick red fur, and never liked to fetch or play ball. But he was always at your side. Where we were, he was, camping, swimming, fishing, car rides (his favorite) walks etc…, he was always at our side. He can never be replaced and will always be loved and never forgotten. I just wish I had more pictures of him. We always thought we would have more time and the pictures I do have are not all that good. This is our favorite. It was taken up at Harrisville State Park on the shores of Lake Huron. This is a scan of the original (can’t find the negative) and doesn’t show his true colors. It is also a little wrinkled from my son sleeping with the picture the night Bailey passed.










This one was taken 2 days before he died. I swear you can see a tear in his eye.










This is one of our better photos. Waiting patiently for dad to open the door so he can come in. Patience is something he had a lot of.











*Happy Birthday Bumbers (our nickname for him), I Love You and Miss You!*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know how much you are missing Bailey (i remember your post when you lost your boy) - he was very much a typical golden - loving those that loved him, what more can anyone ask.

Run free Bailey and sleep softly.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a lovely old boy. Gone too soon, but he knows that he is still loved.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I know today is a hard day for you and your family. Thanks you so much for sharing the wonderful photos of your beautiful boy with us. My first golden was one to always be at my side too...sometimes I still feel him there. Know that Bailey will always be right there by your side.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a sad day for you, but I am glad you honored him with the thread and pictures. He will always be with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks like he was the sweetest boy and I know you are all missing him but he is still with you now walking silently beside you furever. It is such a great way to honor him and remember the good times with him. Run free sweet boy you were loved by many people.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I think he looks all golden to me. Especially those of us with "redheads". Great looking dog.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

He was a handsome boy. I know how hard it can be on days like today. Baily will always be in your heart.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! He looks like our Sammy girl.... Got to love the Redheads!! I am sure he is having a great Birthday!!

Happy Birthday Bailey!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet boy, he will always be in you're heart.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a lovely way to honor him and remember him sharing your precious photos of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He was a gorgeous boy. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. It brought me to tears to read that your son slept with Bailey's picture the night he died. He was well loved. Godspeed Bailey.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

What beautiful memories you have of your sweet boy. I'm sure he knew how much he was loved. Gone too soon as there is never enough time to have with them in the first place. Godspeed Bailey.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay, I swore I wasn't going to look on this thread any more, but here I am with the tears in my eyes. Oh Bailey ... what a gorgeous guy. I know you are hurting, *Fozzy*. Remember him with all the love you had for him. I am so sorry he left you so soon. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Happy Birthday, Bailey!!

Your Bailey is beautiful and so are your memories.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I never make through these with bawling. Bailey was so beautiful and I am so sorry he had to leave you too soon. My thoughts are with you.
I know what you mean about pictures. My goldens that have gone to the Bridge I have too few pictures. It makes me so sad.


----------

